# [Review] Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

*Xigmatek hat sich über einen langen Zeitraum einen guten Ruf als Kühler- und Lüfter-Spezialist erarbeitet. Doch Xigmatek bietet nicht nur Kühler und Lüfter an. Vor wenigen Tagen erweiterte Xigmatek sein Portfolio um ein neues Gehäuse und eine neue Netzteil-Serie. Die neue „GO GREEN“-Serie richtet sich dabei an preisbewusste Kunden, die dennoch nicht auf eine hohe Qualität verzichten möchten.

Ob Xigmatek seinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird und wie sich das „GO GREEN 500W“ in der Praxis schlägt, soll dieser Test zeigen.​*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Inhalt*
Verpackung und Lieferumfang
Emotionen
Technische Daten & Spezifikation
Anschlüsse & Kabellängen
Testsystem und Messungen
Lautstärke
Fazit
Links


*Verpackung und Lieferumfang*

Die Verpackung des „GO GREEN 500“ ist äußerst schlicht gehalten und auf Green-IT getrimmt. Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Netzteilherstellern verzichtet Xigmatek auf eine bunte Verpackung. Alle Schriften und Grafiken sind in grün abgedruckt. Auf der Front befindet sich ein geöffnetes  „GO GREEN 500“ abgedruckt. Im Inneren des Netzteiles sind anstatt Transistoren,  ein Stück Wald zu sehen.  Ein weiteres Indiz dafür, dass es sich hierbei um ein besonders umweltfreundliches Netzteil handelt. Ob sich dies aber auch in der Praxis bestätigt, werden wir später herausfinden.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf der Rückseite der Verpackung umwirbt Xigmatek weitere Vorteile des „GO GREEN 500“ gegenüber einem herkömmlichen Netzteil. Zu diesen Vorteilen gehört zum eine gesenkte Verlustleistung und die dadurch resultierend geringere Belastung der Umwelt.
Weiterhin werden am rechten Rand der Rückseite die Längen und Anordnung der einzelnen Stecker für das jeweilige Kabel abgedruckt.  

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auf einer Seite der Verpackung druckt Xigmatek eine kleine Tabelle ab, die die jeweiligen Stromstärken zur dazugehörigen Spannung auflistet. Weiterhin findet der Käufer noch Angaben zur  jeweiligen Leistung der Stromschienen. 
Auf einer weiteren Seite ist ein Diagramm zur Lautstärkeentwicklung  des verbauten Lüfters abgedruckt. Ob die angegebenen Werte der Realität entsprechen wird im Laufe des Tests noch geklärt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das Netzteil liegt gut gepolstert in der Pappverpackung. In einer kleinen zusätzlichen Verpackung befindet sich das Kaltstartkabel und ein Tütchen Schrauben für die Befestigung des Netzteiles. Weiterhin ist das Netzteil noch in einem Stoffbeutel eingewickelt. Damit die Kabel nicht in der Verpackung herum baumeln, wurden diese mit einem Klettverschluss fixiert. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der weitere Lieferumfang lässt keine Wünsche offen: Ein Kaltstartkabel, ein Tütchen mit Schrauben für die Befestigung, eine Garantiekarte und eine kleine Installationsanleitung. Die Anleitung erklärt Schritt für Schritt, welches Kabel wo angeschlossen werden muss. So ist es auch für Ungeübte möglich, das Netzteil innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu wechseln.  Die Anleitung enthält sechs Sprachen, darunter auch deutsch. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier könnt Ihr euch die Anleitung als PDF ansehen: *Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W Handbuch*

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Emotionen*

Optisch gibt es mit Sicherheit schickere Netzteile – dennoch steht die Optik nicht zur Debatte und ist bekanntlich Geschmackssache. Das dunkle Silber wirkt sehr schlicht und zeitlos. Der große 140mm Lüfter erstreckt sich über die ganze Unterseite und sorgt für Frischluft. Von der Länge her, hätte Xigmatek auch einen 120mm Lüfter verbauen können, denn im Inneren des Netzteiles ist noch reichlich Platz. So wäre das Netzteil noch kompakter geworden als es eh schon ist. So misst es eine Länge von 16cm.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch macht die Verarbeitung des Netzteils einen soliden Eindruck und offenbart keine gravierenden Kritikpunkte. Einzig die Öffnung für die ganzen Kabel  könnte etwas größer sein. Weiterhin wäre ein Schutzring für die Kante von Vorteil, so dass die Kabel nicht all zu sehr an der Kante scheuern. 


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Technische Daten & Spezifikation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die technischen Details, es „GO GREEN 500W“ können auf dem Papier überzeugen. Das Netzteil verfügt über zwei 12V Schienen, die gerade für stromhungrige Grafikkarten benötigt werden. Beide 12V Schienen verfügen jeweils über 20 Ampere. Das ermöglicht eine maximale Leistung von 440 Watt.  Damit reichen die beiden Schienen vollkommen aus, um auch stromhungrige Grafikkarten wie die GeForce GTX 285 oder eine Radeon HD 4870X² zu versorgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiteres Indiz für die guten Werte ist die „80 Plus Bronze“ Zertifizierung. Das Netzteil arbeitet durchschnittlich mit einer Effizienz von 84,89%. Für die „80 Plus Silber“ Zertifizierung fehlen dem Xigmatek allerdings ein paar Prozent. Nichts des do trotz, die Bronze- Zertifizierung schaffte es mit Leichtigkeit. Den genauen Bericht zur  Zertifizierung könnt Ihr euch hier durchlesen:

*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W Zertifizierungsreport*

Der Einblick ins Innere des Netzteiles darf bei dem Punkt "Technik nicht fehlen. Auch fertigt Xigmatek die Netzeile nicht selber. Hergestellt werden die Netzteile von der Firma "_Heroichi Electronic Corporation_". 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Anschlüsse & Kabellängen*

Der wichtigste Punkte gleich vor weg – das „GO GREEN 500“ ist ein Netzteil, welches über _kein_ modulares Kabelmanagement verfügt. Dennoch bietet das „GO GREEN 500“ eine große Zahl von Anschlussmöglichkeiten, die keine Wünsche offen lassen.
Der folgenden Grafik könnt Ihr die Anordnung der einzelnen Stecker und die Kabellängen entnehmen. Im direkten Vergleich zum „GO GREEN 400“, verfügt die 500 Watt Version über einen zusätzlichen 6+2-Pin-PCIe-Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die Kabellängen bieten viele Möglichkeiten. 45cm bis zum ersten Stecker sollten ausreichend sein und somit in keinem Midi-Gehäuse für Probleme sorgen. Die Kabellänge bietet zustäzulich noch Spielraum um die Kabel ordentlich zu verglegen. Nach dem ersten Anschluss, folgt alle 15cm ein weiterer Anschluss. Die maximale Kabellänge beträgt so 90cm.
Dies bezieht sich allerdings nur auf die Kabelstränge für die Sata-, sowie Molex-Anschlüsse. Das ATX-Kabel sowie die PCIe-Kabel sind mit 45cm allerdings auch ausreichend bemessen.

Der 24-Polige ATX-Stecker lässt sich auch bei älteren Mainboards nutzen, da dieser aus einem 20+4-Pin Stecker besteht. Gleiches gilt für den EPS-Stecker am Mainboard. Dieser lässt sich bei Bedarf auch von 8-Pin auf 2x 4-Pin teilen, da er einfach nur zusammengesteckt ist.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Testsystem und Messungen*

Dies ist der erste Test mit neuem Testsystem. Das alte System, welches auf einem Intel Core 2 Quad Q9450 und einem EVGA nForce 790i FTW Digital PWM basierte, musste einem neuem Intel Core i7 System weichen. Ab jetzt erfolgen Komponententest ausschließlich mit einem Core i7 920 welcher auf einem DFI JR X58-T3H6 beheimatet ist. Als Arbeitsspeicher kommen 3x 2GB Corsair Dominator DDR3-1600 CL8 zum Einsatz. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um die Ergebnisse des Xigmatek „GO GREEN 500“ vergleichen zu können, wurden zwei Netzteile zum Vergleich herangezogen. Zu den Kandidaten gehört eines, der wohl mit am weitesten verbreiteten Netzteile in der Klasse um 500 Watt: Das Corsair HX520W. Weiterhin wurden Vergleichswerte eines Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro mit 750W hinzugefügt.

In der ersten Testreihe wurden die einzelnen Spannungen auf ihre Stabilität geprüft. Die Spannungen wurden alle mit einem Multimeter an den jeweiligen Leistungen abgegriffen und sind bis auf kleine Abweichungen von +/-0,02V mit den Angaben von Everest vergleichbar.

 Beginnen wir mit den IDLE-Werten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Spannungen des „GO GREEN 500“ sind allesamt recht gut, einzig der 12V-Wert springt etwas aus der Reihe. Mit 12,15V ist dieser aber trotzdem noch im Rahmen.

Um das System vollständig auszulasten, wurde die CPU mit Prime95 und die Grafikkarte mit Furmark beschäftigt. Die Kombination aus Furmark und Prime95 stellt dabei das Worst-Case-Szenario da. Kaum ein Spiel wird das System in der Praxis so beanspruchen und einen so immensen Stromverbauch erzeugen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch unter Last stellt das Xigmatek „GO GREEN 500“ stabile Spannungen bereit. Einzig die 12V Schiene bricht etwas ein. Der Wert ist aber noch vollkommen  okay und bereitet keine Probleme.


In der zweiten Testserie wurden der Stromverbauch für IDLE, LOAD sowie Stand-By ermittelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders der IDLE-Wert des Xigmatek-Netzteiles kann überzeugen und sorgt dafür, dass sich das „GO GREEN 500“ etwas von seinen Konkurrenten absetzten kann. Unter Last zieht das Corsair-Netzteil minimal am Xigmatek vorbei. Trotzdem  -  der Verbrauch von maximal 509 Watt ist okay. 
Findige Leser werden nun sagen, Moment das ist doch aber nur ein 500W Netzteil. In der Praxis stieg das Netzteil erst ab einer Last von über 535W aus. Alles darunter lief über einen Zeitraum von einer Stunde stabil. Danach habe ich den Test abgebrochen. Der Stand-By-Verbrauch ist bei fast allen Netzteilen identisch.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Lautstärke*

Auch in Sachen Lautstärke sammelt das Xigmatek „GO GREEN 500“ Pluspunkte. Xigmatek gibt bei 100% Last eine maximale Lautstärke von 28,5 dBA an.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Praxis nimmt man das Netzteil kaum war, was auf den großen 140mm Lüfter zurück zuführen ist. Unter Last wurde das Netzteil maximal 29,7 dBA laut und wich damit nur minimal von der Herstellerangabe ab.


Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Fazit*

Xigmateks Vorhaben, den Netzteilmarkt mit einer aggressiven und attraktiven Preispolitik aufzumischen,  hat funktioniert. Das Netzteil erlaubt sich keine Patzer und kann auf ganzer Linie überzeugen. Die Spannungen sind allesamt im grünen Bereich und besonders der IDLE-Wert des „GO GREEN 500“ ist positiv hinzuzufügen. Xigmatek zeigt, das ein gutes Netzteil nicht immer teuer sein muss. Einziger Kritikpunkt ist das fehlende Kabel-Management. 
Für 59,90 Euro könnt Ihr das Xigmatek „GO GREEN 500“ bei Caseking erwerben.

Das Xigmatek erhält folgende Awards:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zurück zum Inhaltsverzeichnis​

*Links*

*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W bei Caseking*
*Xigmatek GO GREEN 400W bei Caseking*
*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W Handbuch*
*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W Zertifizierungsreport*
*Xigmatek GO GREEN 500W Produktseite*


*................................*

Ein großes "Dankeschön" geht an Caseking, die mir ein Exemplar für diesen Test zur Verfügung gestellt haben.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #1


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #2


----------



## xTc (4. Juni 2009)

Pic-Dump #3


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

Nicht verkehrt. 
Was ich vermisse ist, wer nun hinter dem Netzteil steckt.
Ich denke mal, dass Xigmatek es nicht selbst produziert, sondern bauen lässt.
Sehr schade finde ich es auch, dass du das Netzteil nicht aufschraubst und wir mal die Komponenten näher sehen können.
wie ist es im Inneren aufgebaut und so, würde mich mal interessieren.

Ach ja, und wirf mal deine Unterlage weg, der Asrock Karton rockt nicht mehr. 
Nimm den Karton vom Classified. 
Deshalb auch nur....


----------



## xTc (6. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nicht verkehrt.
> Was ich vermisse ist, wer nun hinter dem Netzteil steckt.



Kein Thema. Wird in wenigen Minuten hinzugefügt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass Xigmatek es nicht selbst produziert, sondern bauen lässt.



Spontan würde ich auf Seasonic tippen, aber an dem Thema bin ich auch gerade dran.




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ach ja, und wirf mal deine Unterlage weg, der Asrock Karton rockt nicht mehr.
> Nimm den Karton vom Classified.



Nix, da der ist dafür zu gut.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ich vermisse ist, wer nun hinter dem Netzteil steckt.


Heroichi Electronics


----------



## poiu (6. Juni 2009)

Hier ein bild aus Soulpians Preview



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Spontan würde ich auf Seasonic tippen, aber an dem Thema bin ich auch gerade dran.


 
Stefan war schneller. 
Ich wusste es aber noch vor ihm.


----------



## xTc (7. Juni 2009)

So, hab heute morgen eine Mail von Xigmatek bekommen. Die Netzteile werden bei _Heroichi Electronic Corporation _gefertigt.

Stefan hatte also Recht. 


Gruß


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Juni 2009)

Zu deutsch: HEC/Compucase.


----------



## rabensang (7. Juni 2009)

schöner Test.

Da fängt Xigmatek mit dem Thema "Green" schon bei der Verpackung an....

Bleib nur zu hoffen, dass die Herstellungsart auch dem Thema nachgeht


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> So, hab heute morgen eine Mail von Xigmatek bekommen. Die Netzteile werden bei _Heroichi Electronic Corporation _gefertigt.
> 
> Stefan hatte also Recht.
> 
> ...


 
Hätte ich dir auch sagen können.


----------



## soulpain (7. Juni 2009)

Schön geschrieben und sehr informativ. 

Wenn Du irgendwelche Infos über die Technik brauchst, sag bescheid.


----------



## Gamer_95 (7. Juni 2009)

Ich würde mir das Ding mit 650 Watt sofort holen...
Aber leider gibts dass nicht
Finde ich schlechte arbeit von Xigmatek das die nen neues NT auffen Markt bringen das zu wenig leistung für nen 
core i7 und ne GTX 285 hat.


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2009)

sind ja recht neu, gibt es bestimmt bald , kannst ja auch das Cougar kaufen, sind aber auch noch nicht auf dem Markt!

COUGAR - Your Power - Cougar CM

es gibt ja auch noch alternativen , Tagan Piperrock II .....


----------



## Akkuschrauber (7. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich nicht schon mein HX520W hätte, wär das hier echt ne Überlegung wert. 
Schade nur das die nicht einen der geilen Xigmatech Gehäuselüfter verbaut haben, ich finde das würde um einiges besser aussehen...
Ansonsten schöner Test.


----------



## poiu (7. Juni 2009)

Korrektur die Cougar sind schon lieferbar , letztens waren die es noch nicht!

PC Games Hardware: Preisvergleich auf www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## xTc (8. Juni 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> schöner Test.
> 
> Da fängt Xigmatek mit dem Thema "Green" schon bei der Verpackung an....
> 
> Bleib nur zu hoffen, dass die Herstellungsart auch dem Thema nachgeht



Vielen dank, Herr Kollege. 

Ist mal was Neues und bringt frischen Wind in die Landschaft. 




soulpain schrieb:


> Schön geschrieben und sehr informativ.
> 
> Wenn Du irgendwelche Infos über die Technik brauchst, sag bescheid.



Danke, ich werde mich demnächst mal bei dir melden. 




Gamer_95 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir das Ding mit 650 Watt sofort holen...
> Aber leider gibts dass nicht
> Finde ich schlechte arbeit von Xigmatek das die nen neues NT auffen Markt bringen das zu wenig leistung für nen
> core i7 und ne GTX 285 hat.



Abwarten, ich gehe davon aus, das waren nicht die letzten Netzteile der Serie.  Wieso hast das Netzeil zu wenig Leistung für einen core i7 und eine GTX285?

Der Test mit Furmark und Prime95 stellt das Worst-Case-Szenario da. Kein  Spiel zieht so viel Strom aus der Dose. Es wäre auch traurig, wenn das Netzteil bei 501W sofort den Dienst quittiert, oder nicht? 




Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht schon mein HX520W hätte, wär das hier echt ne Überlegung wert.
> Schade nur das die nicht einen der geilen Xigmatech Gehäuselüfter verbaut haben, ich finde das würde um einiges besser aussehen...
> Ansonsten schöner Test.



Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Mit etwas Bastelarbeit kannst du den Lüfter aber tauschen. Wie gut, das Xigmatek einen leuchtenden 140mm Lüfter im Programm hat.


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2009)

Wird es das auch noch mal mit Kabelmanagment geben?


----------



## xTc (9. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wird es das auch noch mal mit Kabelmanagment geben?



Dazu konnte man mir keine genaue Auskunft geben. Ich persönlich tippe aber darauf, das größere Modelle, grad welche mit meheren PCIe-Stromkabeln über ein Kabelmanagment verfügen.

Weiterhin sind auch Versionen mit mehr Leistung in Planung. 


Gruß


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juni 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> Weiterhin sind auch Versionen mit mehr Leistung in Planung.
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Das ist sehr gut, da ich meinen Kaffeevollautomaten an meinen Rechner anschließen will.
Das Teil zieht aber 3000 Watt. 

Gibts den eine Roadmap, wann was rauskommt?


----------



## Dr.House (10. Juni 2009)

Man sieht aber auch unter anderem dass das Corsair 520 die kleinsten Spannungsschwankungen Last/Idle hat von allen. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit meinem TX 750....


Tolles Review xTc


----------



## JuliusFriedberg (24. Juni 2009)

Tolles Review Deine Reviews sind ja schon sehr professionel fast schon so gut wie PCGH und HLuxx-Test . Achso deine Arwards finde ich eine fute  Idee : Weiter so


----------



## caine2011 (24. Juni 2009)

cooles review so wie es sein soll, informativ und optisch ansprechned


----------



## xTc (26. Juni 2009)

JuliusFriedberg schrieb:


> Tolles Review Deine Reviews sind ja schon sehr professionel fast schon so gut wie PCGH und HLuxx-Test . Achso deine Arwards finde ich eine fute  Idee : Weiter so



Das mit den Awards ist durch eine Anregung entstanden. Mittlerweile ist das Go Green 500W dank Awards auf der Produktseite verlinkt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






caine2011 schrieb:


> cooles review so wie es sein soll, informativ und optisch ansprechned



Merci.


----------

